# Band aid taste



## mike29 (Jan 17, 2015)

Had a friend give me about 45lb of Concords to make wine. After the secondary fermentation was done he told me the his Riesling (white grape) were mixed. I crushed all the grapes and used the pulp. The Concords were only 3 year old vine and didn't look too different from the red colored Riesling. It's been 4 months and the wine has a band aid flavor to it. Since I'm in PA, I put the carboy outside to freeze the bad taste away. Has anyone had this problem and maybe have a solution?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 17, 2015)

Band-aid is generally attributed to Brett: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_fault


----------

